# How to Solder - Waterproof Connections



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello DIY friends, I wanted to make a video on soldering. A very long time ago I bought a cheap soldering iron and tried to solder some wires. It was not working out well for me really because I thought I had to touch the solder to the soldering iron to melt it onto the surface that I was soldering. It turns out that many people think that is how it is done.

I also cover off on how to make a waterproof connection. Again... for the novices.

So, I learned from an expert a long time ago and then it has been a breeze ever since. I really needed those soldering tips. I hope this video will help the novices out there. 

*Watch Video Here*


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I got as far as it saying subscribe and bailed out, but a comment or two.

From the picture you posted it looks like two wires held close together and then solder applied. Basic wire connections are always mechanically connected together before the solder is applied, twisted or other.

As for applying the heat you sometimes need to add some solder to the iron and then allow the melted solder to help make good contact with the wire or pc board. Then feed the solder to the wire or component being heated.

Bud


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> I got as far as it saying subscribe and bailed out, but a comment or two.
> 
> From the picture you posted it looks like two wires held close together and then solder applied. Basic wire connections are always mechanically connected together before the solder is applied, twisted or other.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Bud. If you did not bail so quickly, you would have realized that your interpretation of what you were seeing in the picture was incorrect and if you stayed, you would have seen the following...

1. I spread the wires apart, meshed them together and then twisted. That is just ONE method. You could just twist the wires together too. 

2. I tinned the soldering iron by adding solder to it as you suggested. 

So, I think we are on the same page.


----------

